# Most overrated vacation destinations



## vraiblonde

Ever go somewhere that everyone said was so great, only to find out that it was severely overrated?  

The American side of Niagara Falls sucked.  The Canadian side is where it's at, so make sure you take your passport if you go because you're going to want to cross the border.

I thought Key West was overrated.  It seems all there is to do there is bar hop and browse the souvenir shops.  The upper Keys were way more interesting.

Cruises, to me, are way overrated.  The destinations were fun but the actual ship itself was boring.  Plus the food sucked.


----------



## Larry Gude

Going to San Fran next month. I'll let you know.


----------



## RoseRed

Larry Gude said:


> Going to San Fran next month. I'll let you know.



I :heart: San Francisco!


----------



## Freefaller

vraiblonde said:


> Ever go somewhere that everyone said was so great, only to find out that it was severely overrated?
> 
> The American side of Niagara Falls sucked.  The Canadian side is where it's at, so make sure you take your passport if you go because you're going to want to cross the border.
> 
> I thought Key West was overrated.  It seems all there is to do there is bar hop and browse the souvenir shops.  The upper Keys were way more interesting.
> 
> Cruises, to me, are way overrated.  The destinations were fun but the actual ship itself was boring.  Plus the food sucked.



I agree 100%. The city of Niagara Falls, NY is a rundown hole. Other than the casino, not much to see. Views of the Falls are good and goat island is a good spot for a picnic but the city itself is a great disappointment!

You nailed Key West. Unless you want to drink all day, pass on it. Not even any beaches!

Cruises? Ships not worth it and the ports of call are too short. I much prefer to fly to a destination. I've had pretty good success with the All-Inclusives in Mexico and Punta Can. Have only run into 1 resort in Punta Cana that I would not return to, under any circumstances.


----------



## Larry Gude

RoseRed said:


> I :heart: San Francisco!



Didja leave it there?


----------



## RoseRed

Larry Gude said:


> Didja leave it there?



No.  Everyone knows that I don't have a heart.


----------



## Larry Gude

Freefaller said:


> You nailed Key West. Unless you want to drink all day, pass on it. Not even any beaches! .



Huh? There's a beach right there at the land mark thing, the Southern tip of the US thing. Plus some over on the west side. 

Also, KW is about the water. Not the greatest diving of my life but, pretty good. I don't fish but, everyone I've talked to said it's world class. 
And bar hopping is about as good as it gets in KW. :shrug:


----------



## Larry Gude

RoseRed said:


> No.  Everyone knows that I don't have a heart.



I can see where that could be useful at times.


----------



## RoseRed

Larry Gude said:


> I can see where that could be useful at times.



It is.


----------



## Larry Gude

RoseRed said:


> It is.



But, suck at others!


----------



## RoseRed

Larry Gude said:


> But, suck at others!



Not really.


----------



## vraiblonde

Larry Gude said:


> Also, KW is about the water. Not the greatest diving of my life but, pretty good. I don't fish but, everyone I've talked to said it's world class.
> And bar hopping is about as good as it gets in KW. :shrug:



But you didn't dive in Key West, I thought you dove in Tavernier?  Also the bars we fell in love with were in Islamorada:  Lorelei's and Wahoo's.


----------



## Vince

I can't really think of a place I'd like to go on vacation.   Maybe a cabin on a nice warm lake.


----------



## Larry Gude

vraiblonde said:


> But you didn't dive in Key West, I thought you dove in Tavernier?  Also the bars we fell in love with were in Islamorada:  Lorelei's and Wahoo's.



Point taken. Tavernier and then the boat took us further south a few miles but, nowhere near KW.  

And agree with the bars as well.


----------



## Radiant1

I think Jamaica is overrated.




vraiblonde said:


> The American side of Niagara Falls sucked.  The Canadian side is where it's at, so make sure you take your passport if you go because you're going to want to cross the border.



I agreed wholeheartedly. It's a helluva lot _cleaner_.


----------



## itsbob

Gibraltar was cool.. and unlike other ports, the stop was JUST right.. no need to overnight or spend a week or week-end there. 

NO need to go back, and no need to spend more than 3 hours there.


----------



## Larry Gude

itsbob said:


> Gibraltar was cool.. and unlike other ports, the stop was JUST right.. no need to overnight or spend a week or week-end there.
> 
> NO need to go back, and no need to spend more than 3 hours there.



Gee. Sounds great....


----------



## itsbob

Larry Gude said:


> Gee. Sounds great....



Well, the question WAS over rated stops.. That is one of them.. Not saying it isn't worth a stop, just don't plan on staying long is all..


----------



## Larry Gude

itsbob said:


> Well, the question WAS over rated stops.. That is one of them.. Not saying it isn't worth a stop, just don't plan on staying long is all..



I'd say half way around the world, exotic name, historic, and worth under three hours qualifies it.


----------



## RoseRed

Radiant1 said:


> I think Jamaica is overrated.


  I loved Jamaica.  Although, we did hire a local (who served in the US NAVY) as a driver for two days.  He really looked out for us.


----------



## Larry Gude

RoseRed said:


> I loved Jamaica.  Although, we did hire a local (who served in the US NAVY) as a driver for two days.  He really looked out for us.



And kept you alive. I thought about renting a motorcycle down there for about 15 seconds.


----------



## RoseRed

Larry Gude said:


> And kept you alive. I thought about renting a motorcycle down there for about 15 seconds.



We weren't in Kingston.


----------



## Larry Gude

RoseRed said:


> We weren't in Kingston.



Neither were we. Negril was Wild West enough for me. I have simply no desire to see Kingston.


----------



## Radiant1

I found the locals who work the tourist areas are two-faced and shady, and the disparity between rich and poor is heartbreaking. I have no wish to ever go there again, twice is enough for a lifetime. I've been to numerous islands in the Caribbean/Atlantic and Jamaica is my least favorite.


----------



## Bann

I've heard so much about the Caribbean, Jamaica, and even Mexican beaches. I've never been to any of them.  I had the opportunity to go to Honolulu, Hawaii last December. Sure, it was a trip of about 55 other kids who were not mine, and some 20 other adults.  We only spent a handful of days there, but I loved it!!  I can't wait to go back. (and I will - it's on mine & Foxhound's list)   

I thought the beaches of Waikiki were magnificent, even though this is one of the most congested Hawaiian Island of them all.  I'm not a beach person, nor a "going in the water on the beach" person.  The water was beautiful, the beaches are awesome, people were wonderful to us.  In December, it was glorious is all I can say.

It's a long trip there from here, but I don't know why I'd want to go to a foreign beach someplace and worry about my belongings and my safety when there is a place of such beatuy to visit in our own country.


Edit:  Sorry, I know this was a overrated vaca thread - but I was replying/adding on to Radiant1's post above mine.


----------



## Pushrod

Larry Gude said:


> Going to San Fran next month. I'll let you know.



You have to try the Stinking Rose restaurant. If you like garlic, you'll love the cuisine.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Radiant1 said:


> I think Jamaica is overrated.


I really enjoyed Dunns River Falls and having some authentic jerk chicken.  Jamaica is like most Caribbean islands -- shanty town city!  The people are super nice though.  And you can't really judge an island by staying at a resort the entire time.


----------



## Larry Gude

Chasey_Lane said:


> And you can't really judge an island by staying at a resort the entire time.



Yup.


----------



## migtig

Chasey_Lane said:


> I really enjoyed Dunns River Falls and having some authentic jerk chicken.  Jamaica is like most Caribbean islands -- shanty town city!  The people are super nice though.  And you can't really judge an island by staying at a resort the entire time.



I enjoyed the food and that was it.  I don't have a single positive thing to say about the people of Jamaica that I had the opportunity to meet, from tour boat guides, to drivers, to shopping centers to wait staff to golf course attendents to anything in between.  I cannot see the appeal of spending my hard earned money on a vacation in a country where they hate their tourists as much the Jamaicans appear to.  :shrug:


----------



## Larry Gude

migtig said:


> I enjoyed the food and that was it.  I don't have a single positive thing to say about the people of Jamaica that I had the opportunity to meet, from tour boat guides, to drivers, to shopping centers to wait staff to golf course attendents to anything in between.  I cannot see the appeal of spending my hard earned money on a vacation in a country where they hate their tourists as much the Jamaicans appear to.  :shrug:



At the end of the day, Maryland, for all our faults, is one heck of a 'stuff to see and do' state. We have the ocean and beaches, the Eastern shore to explore, SOMD, Annapolis, B'more, DC is right there, Gettysburg, Antietam, Frederick, the mountains of Western Maryland, Deep Creek, a bunch of good state parks, gambling now, Harpers Ferry, horse country, farm country, farms to visit, some of the best motorcycle roads in the world and far, far too many great waterfront and otherwise bars and restaurants. Four season sports and outdoor activities, museums, zoos, shopping. TONS of fantastic golf. Fishing, hunting, all sorts of boating. 

None of which requires a plane ticket or a boat trip. From one end to the other, you're never more than 4-5 hours. Plus, if you're good with 4-5 hours, there is much of PA to explore, Philly, NYC, on down the tidewater of VA, Richmond, Charlotte, Skyline drive, enough vineyards to fill your weekends for decades. 

Not all of it is world class and, for sure, diving sucks and I am sure I've forgotten some others but, in terms of a vacation, from shore to cities to countryside to mountains, you could do a LOT worse than Maryland.


----------



## Bann

Larry Gude said:


> At the end of the day, Maryland, for all our faults, is one heck of a 'stuff to see and do' state. We have the ocean and beaches, the Eastern shore to explore, SOMD, Annapolis, B'more, DC is right there, Gettysburg, Antietam, Frederick, the mountains of Western Maryland, Deep Creek, a bunch of good state parks, gambling now, Harpers Ferry, horse country, farm country, farms to visit, some of the best motorcycle roads in the world and far, far too many great waterfront and otherwise bars and restaurants. Four season sports and outdoor activities, museums, zoos, shopping. TONS of fantastic golf. Fishing, hunting, all sorts of boating.
> 
> None of which requires a plane ticket or a boat trip. From one end to the other, you're never more than 4-5 hours. Plus, if you're good with 4-5 hours, there is much of PA to explore, Philly, NYC, on down the tidewater of VA, Richmond, Charlotte, Skyline drive, enough vineyards to fill your weekends for decades.
> 
> Not all of it is world class and, for sure, diving sucks and I am sure I've forgotten some others but, in terms of a vacation, from shore to cities to countryside to mountains, you could do a LOT worse than Maryland.


----------



## Beta

Radiant1 said:


> I found the locals who work the tourist areas are two-faced and shady, and the disparity between rich and poor is heartbreaking. I have no wish to ever go there again, twice is enough for a lifetime. I've been to numerous islands in the Caribbean/Atlantic and Jamaica is my least favorite.


I didn't like Jamaica either.  I was in Ocho Rios.  The locals were pretty insulting, Mystic Mountain (?) was a complete joke/tourist trap.  Dunn's River Falls was interesting, but...



Chasey_Lane said:


> I really enjoyed Dunns River Falls and having some authentic jerk chicken.  Jamaica is like most Caribbean islands -- shanty town city!  The people are super nice though.  And you can't really judge an island by staying at a resort the entire time.


Freaking Dunns River Falls!  After going through the water and climbing up the falls, you get stuck in that ridiculous tourist trap that blocks the path between the falls and the exit.  There were no signs pointing to the way out so as I was wandering around trying to find the parking lot, a "nice" guy came up and said "hey mon, you lost?" and when I said I was looking for the parking lot he was like "oh sure mon, I'll show you the way!  Follow me!" but instead he takes me to his ####ing shop and thinks I'm going to buy something from him.  When I don't, and say I'm still looking for the exit, he blows me off.  They're "fake nice" to lure you in, then they show their true colors if you don't buy #### from them.  And they insult tourists behind their backs.  Sorry but I don't need that.  Pass.

That being said, cruises are perfect for something like Dunn's River Falls.  If you want to see a couple of destinations that only take a day, and then you want to go somewhere else, a cruise is wayyyy better than flying from island to island.



vraiblonde said:


> Cruises, to me, are way overrated.  The destinations were fun but the actual ship itself was boring.  Plus the food sucked.


I'm surprised you think the food sucks on cruises.  It's been a few years since I've been on one so maybe they've gone downhill, or maybe you're on the wrong cruise lines.  I've been on some ships with OK food and others with amazing food.  :shrug:

I like island hopping if I only want to see a little of this and a little of that.  Sometimes more than a day on an island is overkill, so it's nice being able to see a bunch of places without having to fly/drive and change hotels.


----------



## Larry Gude

Beta said:


> I didn't like Jamaica either.  I was in Ocho Rios.  The locals were pretty insulting, Mystic Mountain (?) was a complete joke/tourist trap.  Dunn's River Falls was interesting, but...
> 
> 
> Freaking Dunns River Falls!  After going through the water and climbing up the falls, you get stuck in that ridiculous tourist trap that blocks the path between the falls and the exit.  There were no signs pointing to the way out so as I was wandering around trying to find the parking lot, a "nice" guy came up and said "hey mon, you lost?" and when I said I was looking for the parking lot he was like "oh sure mon, I'll show you the way!  Follow me!" but instead he takes me to his ####ing shop and thinks I'm going to buy something from him.  When I don't, and say I'm still looking for the exit, he blows me off.  They're "fake nice" to lure you in, then they show their true colors if you don't buy #### from them.  And they insult tourists behind their backs.  Sorry but I don't need that.  Pass.
> 
> That being said, cruises are perfect for something like Dunn's River Falls.  If you want to see a couple of destinations that only take a day, and then you want to go somewhere else, a cruise is wayyyy better than flying from island to island.



How would you feel of a bunch of tourists came to your place and didn't wanna buy anything from you?


----------



## Radiant1

Bann said:


> I've heard so much about the Caribbean, Jamaica, and even Mexican beaches. I've never been to any of them.  I had the opportunity to go to Honolulu, Hawaii last December. Sure, it was a trip of about 55 other kids who were not mine, and some 20 other adults.  We only spent a handful of days there, but I loved it!!  I can't wait to go back. (and I will - it's on mine & Foxhound's list)
> 
> I thought the beaches of Waikiki were magnificent, even though this is one of the most congested Hawaiian Island of them all.  I'm not a beach person, nor a "going in the water on the beach" person.  The water was beautiful, the beaches are awesome, people were wonderful to us.  In December, it was glorious is all I can say.
> 
> It's a long trip there from here, but I don't know why I'd want to go to a foreign beach someplace and worry about my belongings and my safety when there is a place of such beatuy to visit in our own country.
> 
> 
> Edit:  Sorry, I know this was a overrated vaca thread - but I was replying/adding on to Radiant1's post above mine.



I get what you're saying about our own country, but Hawaii is more expensive; hence, why I've not visited yet. I'd love to though! I bet it far surpasses anything in the Caribbean.


----------



## Larry Gude

Radiant1 said:


> I get what you're saying about our own country, but Hawaii is more expensive; hence, why I've not visited yet. I'd love to though! I bet it far surpasses anything in the Caribbean.



I'm not interested in sitting in a flying cattle car to get to LA let alone getting right back on another one for another 5-6 hours. 

Commercial Airliners; Getting you to appreciate what you have more and more every flight.


----------



## Radiant1

Chasey_Lane said:


> I really enjoyed Dunns River Falls and having some authentic jerk chicken.  Jamaica is like most Caribbean islands -- shanty town city!  The people are super nice though.  And you can't really judge an island by staying at a resort the entire time.



I've never stayed at a resort. Ok, the Falls itself was cool, but that's where I kept getting bugged about "going down to the river", in other words people wanting me to buy weed. Leave me the hell alone and let me enjoy my stay, geesh.


----------



## kwillia

I think Las Vegas is overrated.


----------



## Larry Gude

kwillia said:


> I think Las Vegas is overrated.



Vegas is so over rated I will never, ever go there. It sounds like one giant cruise ship but, without the redeeming value of the ocean.


----------



## GWguy

I think the east coast ocean beaches are over rated and no one should ever go to one again.






I like empty beaches.....


----------



## Larry Gude

GWguy said:


> I think the east coast ocean beaches are over rated and no one should ever go to one again.
> 
> I like empty beaches.....


----------



## vraiblonde

migtig said:


> I cannot see the appeal of spending my hard earned money on a vacation in a country where they hate their tourists as much the Jamaicans appear to.



That was not my experience with Jamaicans - or the much maligned Bahamians, for that matter.  Everyone I met was terrific, from the resort peeps to the lady selling Red Stripe out of a cooler at the "airport".  I think all that ganja makes them mellow - whatever, they were very pleasant to us.

But I like New Yorkers, too.  All that hooey about how rude and indifferent they are - my general impression is just the opposite.


----------



## vraiblonde

Beta said:


> I like island hopping if I only want to see a little of this and a little of that.  Sometimes more than a day on an island is overkill, so it's nice being able to see a bunch of places without having to fly/drive and change hotels.



Cruising to me is like going somewhere cool and never leaving your hotel room.  And there are people who like to do that, which is fine, but I like to go native:  eat where the locals eat, shop in their markets, drink their beer, learn how to cuss in their language.  I don't care to go on vacation and be told where I have to be at what time, when I can eat, and how long I can have fun before my ride leaves without me.


----------



## vraiblonde

kwillia said:


> I think Las Vegas is overrated.



There is no place more depressing than a casino, in my opinion.


----------



## Larry Gude

vraiblonde said:


> There is no place more depressing than a casino, in my opinion.



Yes, there is. A town filled with casino's.


----------



## Larry Gude

vraiblonde said:


> That was not my experience with Jamaicans - or the much maligned Bahamians, for that matter.  Everyone I met was terrific, from the resort peeps to the lady selling Red Stripe out of a cooler at the "airport".  I think all that ganja makes them mellow - whatever, they were very pleasant to us.
> 
> But I like New Yorkers, too.  All that hooey about how rude and indifferent they are - my general impression is just the opposite.



The first red Stripe out of the cooler was when that vacation started!!!!!! Whipped out my POS guitar and played me a beer song on the runway.


----------



## Beta

Larry Gude said:


> How would you feel of a bunch of tourists came to your place and didn't wanna buy anything from you?



They set up shop by the falls.  Whose fault is that?  

Don't you own/run some kind of business?  Do you cuss out people that either don't go to your place or decide not to do business with you?  Assuming they're not #######s, anyway.


----------



## Larry Gude

Beta said:


> They set up shop by the falls.  Whose fault is that?
> 
> Don't you own/run some kind of business?  Do you cuss out people that either don't go to your place or decide not to do business with you?  Assuming they're not #######s, anyway.



No. I tell them a story about cheap tourists in Jamaica and how, because of them, lots of Jamaicans immigrate to the US in search of business and end up displacing local grown business's and then...they do business with me.


----------



## vraiblonde

Beta said:


> They set up shop by the falls.  Whose fault is that?
> 
> Don't you own/run some kind of business?  Do you cuss out people that either don't go to your place or decide not to do business with you?  Assuming they're not #######s, anyway.



Here's the way I feel about it:

I am spending $1000 on a vacation.  These people are selling $5 ankle bracelets and braiding your hair for $1 per braid to feed and shelter themselves and their children.  I have no problem spreading some of my American largess around - it's part of the experience - and it embarrasses me when I see some fat overindulged tourist trying to talk them down on price.  No wonder they get cranky, because it pisses me off just to listen to it.


----------



## Beta

Larry Gude said:


> No. I tell them a story about cheap tourists in Jamaica and how, because of them, lots of Jamaicans immigrate to the US in search of business and end up displacing local grown business's and then...they do business with me.






vraiblonde said:


> Here's the way I feel about it:
> 
> I am spending $1000 on a vacation.  These people are selling $5 ankle bracelets and braiding your hair for $1 per braid to feed and shelter themselves and their children.  I have no problem spreading some of my American largess around - it's part of the experience - and it embarrasses me when I see some fat overindulged tourist trying to talk them down on price.  No wonder they get cranky, because it pisses me off just to listen to it.


I'm not saying I don't ever buy any of their stuff...but there are 50+ shops and for every one you don't buy from, they get pissed at you.  Better yet, when you walk over to one shop, there are 10 people trying to pull you over to another shop.  Not usually worth the hassle.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Radiant1 said:


> I get what you're saying about our own country, but Hawaii is more expensive; hence, why I've not visited yet. I'd love to though! I bet it far surpasses anything in the Caribbean.


Honolulu (specifically Waikiki) has some pretty dumpy areas.  Crime is high, their school system sucks and everything is expensive.  The North Shore area is beautiful and not as crowded.  That said, I really did enjoy visiting this gorgeous place and can't wait to return!


----------



## Chasey_Lane

kwillia said:


> I think Las Vegas is overrated.


Don't you ever, ever, EVER say that again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I will un-friend you!


----------



## Chasey_Lane

vraiblonde said:


> There is no place more depressing than a casino, in my opinion.



Depressing?  What??!!!  I live for the Las Vegas casinos!!!!!  

If you don't have money to lose you shouldn't be in a casino.


----------



## kwillia

Chasey_Lane said:


> Don't you ever, ever, EVER say that again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I will un-friend you!


But... but... it's different for you because of your mad pole dancing skillz that get you free accomodations and complimentary drinks...


----------



## Christy

Chasey_Lane said:


> Honolulu (specifically Waikiki) has some pretty dumpy areas.  Crime is high, their school system sucks and everything is expensive.  The North Shore area is beautiful and not as crowded.  That said, I really did enjoy visiting this gorgeous place and can't wait to return!



The next time you go, keep on flying over Oahu and head to Maui or Kauai.  Oahu is highly overrated.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Christy said:


> The next time you go, keep on flying over Oahu and head to Maui or Kauai.  Oahu is highly overrated.


Maui is definitely on my list!!  My next Las Vegas trip is in May (unless I decide to go for Christmas), so maybe a trip to Hawaii for a few days might be on the agenda as well.  I mean, I'd be halfway there so why not??!!


----------



## vraiblonde

Chasey_Lane said:


> Depressing?  What??!!!  I live for the Las Vegas casinos!!!!!



Why?  Seriously, I don't understand the gambling mentality.  My mom and dad LOVE!!!!! the casinos and plan their vacations around being able to sit inside one, and I had a travel companion try to spend a gorgeous day in Freeport glued to a slot machine (until I dragged her ass out of there).  But I don't get it.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

vraiblonde said:


> Why?  Seriously, I don't understand the gambling mentality.  My mom and dad LOVE!!!!! the casinos and plan their vacations around being able to sit inside one, and I had a travel companion try to spend a gorgeous day in Freeport glued to a slot machine (until I dragged her ass out of there).  But I don't get it.


I visit Las Vegas a lot, usually multiple times per year.  I have no problem being at the Craps table for hours at a time.  It's just fun to me!  I love the shows, restaurants, and even the street performers.  Vegas is my favorite place to visit and I honestly hope to live there one day. 

 I love that cruise ships have casinos on them -- I usually win pretty good (enough to pay for my vacation).


----------



## luvmygdaughters

Cozumel, Mexico...definitely overrated.  Been there twice, once as a port of call on a cruise, the second, completely by mistake.  We flew to an A/I resort in Cancun...decided to take a ferry trip to this island we read about in a brochure.  Got on the wrong damn ferry and wound up in dirty little Cozumel again.  Cancun on the other hand was gorgeous.  The people were very nice, the resort was beautiful, the beaches looked like post card pictures.  We went in May and the locals told us that was the best time to go, not too hot and not too humid.  Everyday was 80 degrees, sunny and perfect.  The only thing I didn't really care for was the food at the resort.  I wanted to go offsite and try a local restaurant but hubby (cheapskate) didn't want to pay for any thing extra since it was all inclusive.  I personally love cruises.  The idea of unpacking once and seeing 3 or 4 different places is great with me.  The buffets on the ships are so so, but the restaurants are top notch.


----------



## luvmygdaughters

Chasey_Lane said:


> I visit Las Vegas a lot, usually multiple times per year.  I have no problem being at the Craps table for hours at a time.  It's just fun to me!  I love the shows, restaurants, and even the street performers.  Vegas is my favorite place to visit and I honestly hope to live there one day.
> 
> I love that cruise ships have casinos on them -- I usually win pretty good (enough to pay for my vacation).


----------



## Larry Gude

Chasey_Lane said:


> I visit Las Vegas a lot, usually multiple times per year.  I have no problem being at the Craps table for hours at a time.  It's just fun to me!  I love the shows, restaurants, and even the street performers.  Vegas is my favorite place to visit and I honestly hope to live there one day.
> 
> I love that cruise ships have casinos on them -- I usually win pretty good (enough to pay for my vacation).



That's totally fine. Lots and lots of people enjoy casinos and boats and casinos on boats. EVERYONE I know whose been to either or done both, loves it. I just like knocking them, and I've done neither, because they sound so un-fun to me. 

So, just giving you a friendly hard time about it.


----------



## Larry Gude

Christy said:


> The next time you go, keep on flying over Oahu and head to Maui or Kauai.  Oahu is highly overrated.



Good advice. I've heard all there is to do in Oahu is get bombed...


----------



## vraiblonde

Chasey_Lane said:


> I visit Las Vegas a lot, usually multiple times per year.  I have no problem being at the Craps table for hours at a time.  It's just fun to me!  I love the shows, restaurants, and even the street performers.  Vegas is my favorite place to visit and I honestly hope to live there one day.
> 
> I love that cruise ships have casinos on them -- I usually win pretty good (enough to pay for my vacation).



I'm going to Myrtle Beach for a few days on my way to TX.  While there I will have my coffee on the beach each morning and go for a nice long walk.  I will drink as many beers as I can at oceanfront bars.  I will most likely play at least one round of golf, and I will rent a kayak and go for a paddle.  Shockingly, there are people who don't think that sounds like fun.  

To each their own.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

vraiblonde said:


> I'm going to Myrtle Beach for a few days on my way to TX.  While there I will have my coffee on the beach each morning and go for a nice long walk.  I will drink as many beers as I can at oceanfront bars.  I will most likely play at least one round of golf, and I will rent a kayak and go for a paddle.  Shockingly, there are people who don't think that sounds like fun.
> 
> To each their own.


I love the beach, I love beer, and I love bars.    In no particular order.


----------



## Christy

Chasey_Lane said:


> Maui is definitely on my list!!  My next Las Vegas trip is in May (unless I decide to go for Christmas), so maybe a trip to Hawaii for a few days might be on the agenda as well.  I mean, I'd be halfway there so why not??!!



You need to do Kauai as well, it's my most favorite Hawaiian Island.  It is what you envision when you think of Hawaii.  It's sooooo pretty.  A few days in Hawaii is just not enough, you need at least a week to make it worth the flight.


----------



## RoseRed

Christy said:


> You need to do Kauai as well, it's my most favorite Hawaiian Island.  It is what you envision when you think of Hawaii.  It's sooooo pretty.  A few days in Hawaii is just not enough, you need at least a week to make it worth the flight.



I agree. Maui and Kauai are beautiful.


----------



## SamSpade

vraiblonde said:


> Ever go somewhere that everyone said was so great, only to find out that it was severely overrated?
> 
> The American side of Niagara Falls sucked.  The Canadian side is where it's at, so make sure you take your passport if you go because you're going to want to cross the border.
> 
> I thought Key West was overrated.  It seems all there is to do there is bar hop and browse the souvenir shops.  The upper Keys were way more interesting.
> 
> Cruises, to me, are way overrated.  The destinations were fun but the actual ship itself was boring.  Plus the food sucked.



Agree with Niagara. I've always toured the Canadian side. Plus we discovered what fun a Brazilian steakhouse was, there.
Never been to Key West, but I've been to Islamorada. I suppose it really depends on what you want to do. If you're into fishing, you can't beat Islamorada.

My opinion on cruises is varied. I've never gone alone, but I can imagine how dull they'd be going alone. I also know that different cruise lines cater to different kinds of 
clientele. The last cruise we went on, we almost never ate in the cafe style areas, but always in the better dining areas where you are waited on. On at sea days, I'm quite
content to relax in the sun - it ain't the beach where finding a spot to sit down can be a challenge. And one of the cruises was an Alaskan cruise, where at sea days might mean spotting a whale breaching. Depends on what you like. Frankly, I'd love to cruise all the time once I retire, but my wife and I are looking into the river cruises.

I know people who love Vegas. I don't see what the big deal is. It depends on what you want.


----------



## Bann

Chasey_Lane said:


> Honolulu (specifically Waikiki) has some pretty dumpy areas.  Crime is high, their school system sucks and everything is expensive.  The North Shore area is beautiful and not as crowded.  That said, I really did enjoy visiting this gorgeous place and can't wait to return!



We weren't there long enough to see the crime areas- our trip was pretty well guided for us.    
What I saw of the North Shore was like paradise and I can't wait to go back, either!


----------



## PeoplesElbow

vraiblonde said:


> Why?  Seriously, I don't understand the gambling mentality.  My mom and dad LOVE!!!!! the casinos and plan their vacations around being able to sit inside one, and I had a travel companion try to spend a gorgeous day in Freeport glued to a slot machine (until I dragged her ass out of there).  But I don't get it.



You can make it alot like going to a bar and socializing.  I gamble on work trips as something to do but not really any other times.  I can sit at the roulette table for a couple hours and break even but make some friends, get some free drinks, and have some fun in the process of killing a few hours.  

I like the sight seeing aspect of Vegas more though, the largess etc.


----------



## PeoplesElbow

I think Myrtle beach is over rated, total tourist trap.


----------



## Bann

vraiblonde said:


> Why?  Seriously, I don't understand the gambling mentality.  My mom and dad LOVE!!!!! the casinos and plan their vacations around being able to sit inside one, and I had a travel companion try to spend a gorgeous day in Freeport glued to a slot machine (until I dragged her ass out of there).  But I don't get it.





I went to a casino in the past year, probably the first time in 20 years, and it still is just not my cup of tea.  It's not the money...but it is.  I played with only the amount  of $$ I was prepared to LOSE, but I just don't have the gambling gene, I guess.  I'm just not all that into blowing several hundred dollars to try and win it back and then some, or not.


----------



## vraiblonde

PeoplesElbow said:


> I think Myrtle beach is over rated, total tourist trap.



It's great in off-season when all the tourists and their spawn are gone.


----------



## DoWhat

I loved the US Navy Cruises.




Not really, but the ports are still a blur.


----------



## DEEKAYPEE8569

I don't think anybody mentioned Puerrrto Rrrrico. I've never been there myself, but I know a scant few who have been dow there numerous times due to their job. Those folks tell be things like, 'If you like sand and water, you'll like it there." "Other than that, there's not a whole lot to get excited about."


----------



## MMM_donuts

I also agree about Niagara. The American side is pointless. We stayed on the Canadian side on our honeymoon and had a fantastic time. 

If you're in the area, maybe just the hike through the American side is enough. Plus it's free. It's pretty, I just wouldn't stay any longer than just for that.


----------



## acommondisaster

Bann said:


> I've heard so much about the Caribbean, Jamaica, and even Mexican beaches. I've never been to any of them.  I had the opportunity to go to Honolulu, Hawaii last December. Sure, it was a trip of about 55 other kids who were not mine, and some 20 other adults.  We only spent a handful of days there, but I loved it!!  I can't wait to go back. (and I will - it's on mine & Foxhound's list)
> 
> I thought the beaches of Waikiki were magnificent, even though this is one of the most congested Hawaiian Island of them all.  I'm not a beach person, nor a "going in the water on the beach" person.  The water was beautiful, the beaches are awesome, people were wonderful to us.  In December, it was glorious is all I can say.
> 
> It's a long trip there from here, but I don't know why I'd want to go to a foreign beach someplace and worry about my belongings and my safety when there is a place of such beatuy to visit in our own country.
> 
> 
> Edit:  Sorry, I know this was a overrated vaca thread - but I was replying/adding on to Radiant1's post above mine.



I think Bermuda is just as pretty, just as expensive and has less crowded beautiful beaches and your stuff is safer there than it is on any beach on Oahu.  Weather's not as nice; more along the lines of South Carolina, but it's only a 2 and a half hour flight away.   I love the 8 years we spent in Hawaii, and while I can't say it's overrated, I do think it's overcrowded and can be hard to get around because traffic is so awful. Definitely, if you think the beaches of Waikiki were magnificent, you need to spend more time away from there (lol). When the time comes for the two of you to get away, be sure to get some suggestions here on what to see/not see in Hawaii


----------



## acommondisaster

Christy said:


> You need to do Kauai as well, it's my most favorite Hawaiian Island.  It is what you envision when you think of Hawaii.  It's sooooo pretty.  A few days in Hawaii is just not enough, you need at least a week to make it worth the flight.



We honeymooned on Kauai - 36 years ago. One stop light and it was just a flashing red light so you'd stop to check for trucks hauling sugar cane.  We took a commuter plane over from Oahu; and were the only people on the plane so they let me sit in the copilot seat. The pilot told us he had some airline people to pick up in Princetville, did we want to fly along to see the island from the air - of course we did! Saw the police helicopters searching for pot in amongst the sugar cane.  I've always said we'd retire to Kauai if we ever won the lottery.  Kauai really was heaven on earth; I'm afraid to see how much it has changed.  I agree that Hawaii takes more than a couple of days.


----------



## acommondisaster

You'll enjoy Maui - don't pass it up. Be sure to go up to the Sheraton Maui Resort and eat at the restaurant - we got there one afternoon just after a whale had given birth in the ocean below the restaurant and got to watch her playing with her baby. You don't have to be a beach and bikini person to enjoy Hawaii. In fact, a trip up to Haleakala you might want a light jacket! And there's always the road to Hana and the 7 sacred ponds(pools?)   Do go. It's worth the flight.


----------



## mamatutu

acommondisaster said:


> You'll enjoy Maui - don't pass it up. Be sure to go up to the Sheraton Maui Resort and eat at the restaurant - we got there one afternoon just after a whale had given birth in the ocean below the restaurant and got to watch her playing with her baby. You don't have to be a beach and bikini person to enjoy Hawaii. In fact, a trip up to Haleakala you might want a light jacket! And there's always the road to Hana and the 7 sacred ponds(pools?)   Do go. It's worth the flight.



I deleted my post because I sounded like a whiner.  But, thank you for your info on what to do in Maui!  I guess I have to get out more.  To hell with varicose veins and protruding tummy!


----------



## Bann

acommondisaster said:


> I think Bermuda is just as pretty, just as expensive and has less crowded beautiful beaches and your stuff is safer there than it is on any beach on Oahu.  Weather's not as nice; more along the lines of South Carolina, but it's only a 2 and a half hour flight away.   I love the 8 years we spent in Hawaii, and while I can't say it's overrated, I do think it's overcrowded and can be hard to get around because traffic is so awful. Definitely, if you think the beaches of Waikiki were magnificent, you need to spend more time away from there (lol). When the time comes for the two of you to get away, be sure to get some suggestions here on what to see/not see in Hawaii



Definitely! 

Also, when we go to Hawaii, we will be going to so I can see and share where he grew up for part of his childhood, which is Oahu.  Yes,  it will be different - much different than when he was a kid.   But he is an Air Force brat, so he spent 4 years there and wants to take me back to visit and spend time there going to places he went to.   I found the beaches awesome but only spent a few of hours on the beach!  It wasn't crowded when we were there in December, maybe because we went early & only stayed a little while. However, I  also went snorkling, climbed Diamond Head and watched my son's NJROTC unit march in a parade - we packed a lot into our very short week (5 days, 4 nights not counting 2 travel days -something like that) there!

Foxhound's family has Hawaiian friends they've stayed in touch with, as well, so we have some local connections we can tie into so we wouldn't be traveling the beaten path, so to speak.  We also wanted to get to one of the other islands, I can't rememeber the one he said - could be Maui.


----------



## Monello

Larry Gude said:


> Going to San Fran next month. I'll let you know.



http://forums.somd.com/threads/282765


----------



## vraiblonde

I have an aversion to air travel, so Hawaii isn't even on my "get there when I get there" list.  12 hours on a plane is about 9 hours too many for me.


----------



## Monello

Paris, France.  Ugh


----------



## Bann

vraiblonde said:


> I have an aversion to air travel, so Hawaii isn't even on my "get there when I get there" list.  12 hours on a plane is about 9 hours too many for me.



  And you know how I felt traveling that far with  a ton o' kids who were not mine.    Truthfully, it wasn't that bad - they were mostly very cooperative  & well behaved so it was a fun trip.   

*HOWEVER* in my day to day life, it a hectic whirl of chaos & stuff goin on sometimes with Thing1 and not a lot of serenity and down time around here.   12 hours for just me and FH to go and do and not have anyone else involved - is heaven!       Anyhoo, I like flying so that isn't a problem.  (Although, the hassle it has become does get on my nerves at times) That trip will have to wait, though.

We're going to Rehoboth Beach in a couple of weeks.  Not necessarily for the beach & weather - but the getaway and relaxation.  I've already checked with a few people - but may as well as here, too.  Anyone got any must do or must not do while we're there.


----------



## Monello

DoWhat said:


> I loved the US Navy Cruises.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not really, but the ports are still a blur.



Sounds like a typical airedale.


----------



## Monello

Larry Gude said:


> Good advice. I've heard all there is to do in Oahu is get bombed...



Bring a jacket, there may be a nip in the air.


----------



## Larry Gude

Monello said:


> Bring a jacket, there may be a nip in the air.



 


I was wondering anyone got that....sick ####ers...


----------



## Bann

Monello said:


> Bring a jacket, there may be a nip in the air.



  FH's dad says something similar to that!


----------



## Chasey_Lane

vraiblonde said:


> I have an aversion to air travel, so Hawaii isn't even on my "get there when I get there" list.  12 hours on a plane is about 9 hours too many for me.



Last year I flew nonstop from Dulles to Honolulu.  It was about a 10 hour flight.  I was DREADING it but it wasn't horribly painful.  

Hubby has 2 work trips coming up -- Hawaii (Honolulu) and Italy.  I'm trying to decide if I go to one or both with him.


----------



## Bann

Chasey_Lane said:


> Last year I flew nonstop from Dulles to Honolulu.  It was about a 10 hour flight.  I was DREADING it but it wasn't horribly painful.
> 
> Hubby has 2 work trips coming up -- Hawaii (Honolulu) and Italy.  I'm trying to decide if I go to one or both with him.


BOTH!  

Where in Italy?   

#jelly


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Bann said:


> Where in Italy?


Naples.  Awesome because this area is on the Amalfi Coast and is absolutely gorgeous!!!!! And it is a short distance from Rome.  Lots of things to do and see in this area.


----------



## Christy

Bann said:


> Foxhound's family has Hawaiian friends they've stayed in touch with, as well, so we have some local connections we can tie into so we wouldn't be traveling the beaten path, so to speak.  We also wanted to get to one of the other islands, I can't rememeber the one he said - could be Maui.



If you have local connections, you might want to look into them purchasing your airline tickets.  I'm not sure how it is now, but I know when I lived there (about 15 years ago), the cost of tickets were about half of what they would cost if you bought them from the mainland.  I have no idea why, or if it is still like that, but it never hurts to check. :shrug:


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Christy said:


> If you have local connections, you might want to look into them purchasing your airline tickets.  I'm not sure how it is now, but I know when I lived there (about 15 years ago), the cost of tickets were about half of what they would cost if you bought them from the mainland.  I have no idea why, or if it is still like that, but it never hurts to check. :shrug:



Really?  That's interesting.  Jimmy and I have friends that live in Hawaii.  I'll have to ask them.


----------



## Bann

Chasey_Lane said:


> Naples.  Awesome because this area is on the Amalfi Coast and is absolutely gorgeous!!!!! And it is a short distance from Rome.  Lots of things to do and see in this area.



  That's where I lived. I'm sure my Bella Napoli has changed a lot, but also sure there's still a lot to love about it.

I'm still in contact with an Italian family who were very close with us.  I'll have to put you guys in touch with each other if you make the trip...


----------



## Christy

Chasey_Lane said:


> Really?  That's interesting.  Jimmy and I have friends that live in Hawaii.  I'll have to ask them.



Yep.  It is also much cheaper to have your friends book your hotel, just so long as they check you in.  They jack up the hotel rates for non-locals.  It's a big markup.  At least it was.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Christy said:


> Yep.  It is also much cheaper to have your friends book your hotel, just so long as they check you in.  They jack up the hotel rates for non-locals.  It's a big markup.  At least it was.


How can I find out about cheap airfare?  I'm searching online but not coming up with anything.  I used points when I flew to Hawaii last year and only paid a small service charge, something like $25.


----------



## Christy

Chasey_Lane said:


> How can I find out about cheap airfare?  I'm searching online but not coming up with anything.  I used points when I flew to Hawaii last year and only paid a small service charge, something like $25.



When I lived there I would call a local travel agent.  Have your friends call and inquire on prices for you.  Then compare to what is online.  It may save you some money, or not.  This was 15 years ago and things may have changed.  Pretty sure the hotel pricing hasn't though.


----------

